# Naruto 414 Spoiler Thread



## Vandal Savage (Aug 25, 2008)

*Do not post Babelfish translations.
Predictions and Discussion go in the
Chapter 414 Prediction Thread.

Locked until Wednesday.  Even when it's unlocked, don't just post anything. If you don't have a decent sense that the spoiler is true, post it in the predictions thread.*



Killua said:


> *People are not, under any circumstances, to post any non-spoiler related posts in the Spoilers thread, which includes comments and opinions about a spoiler posted, real or fake. If you think a spoiler's real and need to let the entire world know about it, great, just don't do it in here. Do it in the Prediction Thread. Think a spoiler's fake and want to let it known? Make it in the Prediction Thread. It's that simple.
> 
> But simple's still too complicated for some of the folks around here, so we've had to become stricter here in recent weeks. So people who ignore these simple rules will get banned, if nothing more for sheer ignorance and utter stupidity. Got a comment or opinion, talk about it in the Predictions Thread.*
> -9Tail-Hokage and co-signed by the Library slaves moderators​
> ...


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## vered (Aug 27, 2008)

*Verification: Confirmed*

規制厳しい＞＜
とりあえず簡単に箇条書き(？)ね
ナルトが仙人パワーを少し扱えるようになる
水月が水操りみんなの盾になるが一撃でやられる
絶体絶命の鷹だけど佐助目を閉じてカリンが助けてくれたことやジュウゴが助けてくれたこと(今週傷直してくれる)水月g(ryを思いだす
そんで最後にナルトとサクラとカカシの三人を思い出す
目から血(？)の涙が出て目を見開く
次の駒で天照の文字が出て今週は終わりです
画バレ後でしますね


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 27, 2008)

vered said:


> *another one possibly from the real spoiler guy:*
> 
> 規制厳しい><
> とりあえず簡単に箇条書き(?)ね
> ...


Naruto starting to handle sennin power a bit.
Suigetsu creates giant water shield to cover everyone, but blown away in one hit.
This week is about Juugo and Karin trying to save Sasuke.
He's having a flashback with Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi in the end.
Blood tears starts dripping from his eyes, and he wide opens them.
Amaterasu appears at the end of this chapter

Just in case, text on the panel with Suigetsu... em, melting:

_"Suigetsu... to do this now... shit!"_


----------



## Godammit (Aug 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Frame 2: ...?
Frame 3: You're doing really well, Naruto... (Gamakichi)




*Spoiler*: __ 






Frame 2: Killerbee-sama... why is he in the 8-tail form? Even after the Raikage-sama has told him not to transform. (person 1)

But look closely - he's fighting with someone. (person 2)

Frame 4: !... that outfit... is it "Akatsuki"? (person 1)





*Spoiler*: __ 





Frame 1: Suigetsu is now... dammit







*Spoiler*: __ 





Frame 1: Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
Frame 4: Amaterasu!





By Boyakist from MH


----------



## Nihongaeri (Aug 28, 2008)

I used my uber Sharingan eyes to pick out a bit more of the text ​
Fukasaku:
自雷也ちゃんの時より飲み込みが早いの、この子は
I'll say, this boy's getting the hang of things faster than Jiraiya-chan did
Gamakichi:
やるがな、ナルト！
That's awesome, Naruto!Guy 1:
キラービー様何で八尾のお姿に！？あれほど雷影様から止められていたのに
Why ever would KillerBee-sama be in his Eight-tails form!? The Raikage had been quite specific not to transform
Guy 2:
よく見て下さい！誰かと戦ってます！
Look closely! He's battling someone!
Guy 1:
あの衣…“暁”か？
Those cloaks... Is that Akatsuki?

Sasuke (?):
水月がこんなに…クソ！
Look what happened to Suigetsu... Dammit!
Karin:
ホラ！サスケ、さっさとウチに噛みつけ！
Here! Sasuke, quick, bite into me!
Juugo:
お前は死なせない…＜？？？？？？？？？＞ (I think that's what I'm seeing)
I'm not going to let you die...
Suigetsu:
ここはボクがやる…今のうちに逃げろ！
I'm going to take him on... Get away while you still can!
Eight:
ウィィィィ！！
Yeah, boooiiyy!!
Sasuke:
天照！！！
Amaterasu!!!
Side Text:
ふり返れば＜？？？？？＞ (Only the first part is visible)
Looking back...


----------



## MYJC (Aug 29, 2008)

Fuuton Training Area


----------

